# Whats The Best Spotlight



## tylerjames8 (Oct 12, 2010)

Im new to coyote hunting im from mass. Im currently in search of a really good spotlight that can be run on a battery, also that has the red lense cover for night. I bought the PRIMOS 6 watt(or 3) and it cannot reach more than 30 yards. Im looking for a nice very bright light that can hold a charge. hopefully you guys have some experience and some knowledge to share! thanks guys


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

take a look at lightforce. They attach to the top of your scope and project a very nice beam, and have a good red filter for predators. They're a little spendy but you get what you pay for.

xdeano


----------



## tylerjames8 (Oct 12, 2010)

ok ill check into it is there any hand held light thats extremely bright im coyote hunting in a group so i have a couple hands to help out.


----------



## marty264 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was just browsing for spotlights myself and stumbled upon this;
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho ... p?t=276855

Doesn't do me a whole lot of good, however, as using a spotlight with a rifle is illegal in MN. The same thing could be done to attach it to the barrel of a 12 guage, I guess.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

This is supposedly one of the best lights out there...

http://www.kcshounds.com/predator_lights.php


----------



## bigoledude (Aug 25, 2007)

I certainly don't have much experience with hunting at night since, Louisiana has now just started letting us shoot nuisance hogs and coyotes at night. I bought my lights from this guy in Texas. He personally builds them himself. I can't imagine better performance for the price.

If you call his number, Kevin, the owner, will answer or, call you back! He will not make claims his lights won't live-up-to. I have no relationship to this man or his company. Just like his product (I only own one) and the way he does business! Here is the link to his stuff. http://www.feederlights.com/

My set-up cost 209.00 including shipping.

Ray


----------

